# **LAST DAY** Bimmerfest Server Drive **LAST DAY**



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe this might help for those that aren't PayPal enabled?

Amazon Honor System


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

done


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

You guys are putting an awful lot of pressure on me, here. I am feeling guilt 

N.B. hmmm... I *did* put Clem through a lot of grief a few weeks ago...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Eugie Baange said:


> *You guys are putting an awful lot of pressure on me, here. I am feeling guilt
> 
> N.B. hmmm... I *did* put Clem through a lot of grief a few weeks ago... *


You should, you mooch!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

So what do you guys say...a dollar a post???:yikes: :lmao: 

Id be more than happy to share my part, but like some others, i would like to do it an alternative way, something not requiring an online payment.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Maybe this might help for those that aren't PayPal enabled?
> 
> Amazon Honor System *


Good call, alee!

Tim, Mark, Jon, Clem? Can you set this up?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm in.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If you would like to send a check/money order please email [email protected] for details.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Can I send Amex Check ?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

tim330i said:


> *If you would like to send a check/money order please email [email protected] for details.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim *


Thanks Tim, youll be getting an email from me shortly

Do you think you guys are gonna post how much was raised??


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm in and glad to help. This has been a terrific resource for me as I researched, then went through the ordering process for my car.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Okely dokely. I've parted with my pound of flesh too.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm gonna donate but how much am I supposed to give ?

Is there a standard amount you are contributing ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *I'm gonna donate but how much am I supposed to give ?
> 
> Is there a standard amount you are contributing ? *


Alan,

Give what you feel comfortable giving. Please do not make this into a thread where everyone boasts of their manhood by announcing what they gave.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm in.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I gave $1000 :dunno:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Definitely worth it. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I gave $1000 :dunno: *


worthless stock doesn't count!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I gave $1000 :dunno:
> 
> *


You lie like a rug !!!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Alan,
> 
> Give what you feel comfortable giving. Please do not make this into a thread where everyone boasts of their manhood by announcing what they gave. *


I wouldn't ask the question if I had a clue what others were giving . . . anyway, no prob . . . wouldn't want this to become a MANHOOD contest !?!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't ask the question if I had a clue what others were giving . . . anyway, no prob . . . wouldn't want this to become a MANHOOD contest !?!? *


What is so difficult about just giving what YOU feel like giving? Why does it have to be based on how it compares to what otehrs gave? Just open your wallet and give.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> What is so difficult about just giving what YOU feel like giving? Why does it have to be based on how it compares to what otehrs gave? Just open your wallet and give. *


It was just a simple question . . . I don't see why I need to explain to anyone why I asked it . . . let it go !!!!!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *I gave $1000 :dunno: *


I thought you gave $1,000,000?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> It was just a simple question . . . I don't see why I need to explain to anyone why I asked it . . . let it go !!!!! *


Why are you so hostile to my comment?

Why not be the extreme version of what you've been like around here lately and post a poll asking what people donated? Then you can decide how much to donate yourself.

Jeez....


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Does anybody have an address for where to send a money order??

I emailed a few days ago and havent gotten anything. I dont wanna bug them if they are busy, but i kinda want this sent off before friday...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Why are you so hostile to my comment?
> 
> ...


Tom . . . will you relax a little . . . I'm not being hostile (ok, maybe a little bit) but it's *really* not a big deal . . . I would have donated already since the 2nd comment but I forgot my paypal password so it has to wait until I get home tonight

r e l a x :flipoff: (just kidding)


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

Cr*p, I spend enough time here.
OK, fine. 
I *really* had to mull this over but I gave.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Alan is now apparently incapable of making even elementary decisions without first consulting everyone and establishing a consensus. 

It all started innocuously enough with his asking what color his car should be, then what options he should buy, now this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Alan delivers a rather measured and light response (in my opinion) to your stinging reply, and you come back with even stronger and insulting venom???? :tsk: *


Have you contributed yet?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Alan delivers a rather measured and light response (in my opinion) to your stinging reply, and you come back with even stronger and insulting venom???? :tsk: *


I think he must of missed the reply above . . .


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Have you contributed yet? *


1. Yes I have, but by YOU asking, you are speaking out of both sides of your mouth. One shouldn't ask IF or HOW much, right?

2. I deleted my message because on second thought, it was none of my business and I don't want to speak for Alan.

:tsk:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> 1. Yes I have, but by YOU asking, you are speaking out of both sides of your mouth. One shouldn't ask IF or HOW much, right?
> 
> ...


No. I only asked because of how you act. It's good to hear you contributed. And a yes/no question is a lot different, IMO, from "How much?"


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kids, I'm warning you... don't make me pull over!

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *Alan is now apparently incapable of making even elementary decisions without first consulting everyone and establishing a consensus.
> 
> It all started innocuously enough with his asking what color his car should be, then what options he should buy, now this. *


This remark is uncalled for and is blowing a simple question out of proportion . . . next time you've got a problem with ANYTHING I say, email me and keep this crap out of the forum.

This has gotta be one of the dumbest conversations I've ever had on this forum . . .


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> This remark is uncalled for and is blowing a simple question out of proportion . . . next time you've got a problem with ANYTHING I say, email me and keep this crap out of the forum.
> 
> *


Alan, THIS personally insulting crap is what I was responding to, but decided to delete it and let YOU deal with it.

And I totally agree with you.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I mean it! One more outburst and I'm pulling over and you'll all be in a heap of trouble!

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, got the details a few minutes ago. Check is going out tomorrow 

Alex 'Hijactivist' Baumann


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Just open your wallet and give. *


I gave at the office.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Why not be the extreme version of what you've been like around here lately and post a poll asking what people donated? *


Actually, not a bad idea. Peer pressure can really help. You're surprised by a herd mentality?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> This remark is uncalled for and is blowing a simple question out of proportion . . . next time you've got a problem with ANYTHING I say, email me and keep this crap out of the forum.
> 
> *


Disagree, this kind of stuff should be front and center. Let everyone see eachother for what they are.


----------

